
Don't let your children use TikTok, former MI6 intelligence chief urges - tomohawk
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/08/09/dont-let-children-use-tiktok-former-mi6-intelligence-chief-urges/
======
reidjs
Or any social media to be honest. I don’t see why Tik Tok is special. They all
do the same things to make money.

------
SwiftyBug
> Beijing-owned social media app could serve as an “entry-point” for Chinese
> hackers

Is ByteDance a public company? Why would it be written like this? No one says
that Amazon is a "Seattle-owned" company.

edit: Maybe the downvoters can clarify? As a non-native English speaker I may
have misunderstood the meaning of the mentioned term. Is it common to refer to
companies in that way?

~~~
DoctorOW
China's government has a lot more control over private business. If the mayor
of Seattle had more authority over Amazon than anyone working within it, it
would be fair to say that Amazon is "Seattle-owned".

------
Simulacra
I can’t understand why children are allowed to use any social media what so
ever.

------
morninglight
Nigel Inkster works for International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS)

Transparify gave IISS its lowest rating, 'deceptive', on funding transparency.
That is even less transparent than the Trump Whitehouse.

Here's guessing that some of their funding was arranged by Mike Pompous-Ass.

